# Goldens from Turkey



## Mom Fischer

i have attached an article about some Goldens whom were rescued from the Country of Turkey. It seems some are still in need of adoption. I thought this was a good place to put it. To be seen by Golden lovers.

Homeless dog's 5,000-mile journey ends with forever home


----------



## gold4me

Wow, what a wonderful story and it brought tears to my eyes. I hope the last group are adopted quickly.


----------



## Mom Fischer

Yep me too. Wished they were closer I would plead hubby for one. Lucy would love a friend.


----------



## KathyL

Thanks for posting the article. I read the original story 2 months ago and didn't realize that they brought an additional 15 dogs to the US. Too far for me but it is heart warming to read these stories. Lots of kudos to the Atlanta rescue that has given these beautiful dogs a new lease on life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

AGA is an amazing GR Rescue, here is their website link and a link about the Goldens from Turkey.

Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast

http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/turkeydogs.asp


AGA still needs donations to help care for these dogs, you can make a donation at the above link. 

Here's a link if anyone is interested in adopting, you can see the available dogs here. 
AGA also has their Adoption info, policy, requirements, process and adoption application on their website. 

Orphan Golden Retrievers at Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast


----------



## B and G Mom

It looks like they are still bringing in dogs from Turkey. GRRI-NJ has information on their site about adopting from Turkey and I believe DVGRR in PA is also bringing some in. 

Does anyone have any experience with the dogs brought from Turkey? Have one? Know someone who has one? 

We lost our Belle on 6/6/16 to Hemangiosarcoma and we have begun to look and would like to adopt. Finding a Golden to adopt in the Northeast here seems almost impossible if you have dogs in the home already. Many available dogs are "need to be the only dog in the home" types. Gunner at 2 is active for Georgie (who could be anywhere from 9 to 12) and they just don't have the same relationship Gunner had with Belle - she was his cuddle and wrestle buddy, we need to find dog who is up for that with him.

Many rescues want you to commit to a dog before they bring them over and there is no "meet and greet"... I'm afraid if we sign up and get a dog that hates our dogs or ignores Gunner we (and he) will be heartbroken...

I search petfinder everyday, we are fine with a Golden mix (heck we call Georgie our tie-dye Golden even though we know she has NO Golden in here) but even those seem hard to find.

Anyone have any thoughts on what these dogs are like?

We know we can't replace our girl and that all dogs are different, but we need a cuddler... like our Monkey (Belle).


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I second Sandy's recommendation of Adopt a Golden Atlanta for a Turkish Golden. Read their story. These dogs are in great need for a home and should be seriously considered.

Max


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I lost my girl in March, I adopted her through CFGRR that was based in Wilmington, NC. 
They are no longer operating, I've been casually looking for a girl to adopt.

I checked AGA's adoption requirements, I was interested in a girl they had available. They give preference to GA Residents, do make exceptions at times. However, they need to have a volunteer in your area to do a home visit or a volunteer from another Rescue Group that is willing to do a home visit for AGA in order for the applicant to be approved. 

Not trying to discourage you, but you may want to check into GR Rescues in your area. There are several GR Rescues that are taking in Turkey Dogs. You can contact AGA and ask them if they would consider your application. 

Here is the link for the National listing of GR Rescue Groups, I would contact the one closest to where you live. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


Check your local shelters, I found my current boy listed on Petfinder. com, he was at my County Shelter. He's been with my 6 years now-I got really lucky with him. He was turned in as a stray but he had to have belonged to someone prior because he knew basic commands when I got him. He's been the easiest dog I've ever had.....


----------



## Karen519

*Belle*



B and G Mom said:


> It looks like they are still bringing in dogs from Turkey. GRRI-NJ has information on their site about adopting from Turkey and I believe DVGRR in PA is also bringing some in.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the dogs brought from Turkey? Have one? Know someone who has one?
> 
> We lost our Belle on 6/6/16 to Hemangiosarcoma and we have begun to look and would like to adopt. Finding a Golden to adopt in the Northeast here seems almost impossible if you have dogs in the home already. Many available dogs are "need to be the only dog in the home" types. Gunner at 2 is active for Georgie (who could be anywhere from 9 to 12) and they just don't have the same relationship Gunner had with Belle - she was his cuddle and wrestle buddy, we need to find dog who is up for that with him.
> 
> Many rescues want you to commit to a dog before they bring them over and there is no "meet and greet"... I'm afraid if we sign up and get a dog that hates our dogs or ignores Gunner we (and he) will be heartbroken...
> 
> I search petfinder everyday, we are fine with a Golden mix (heck we call Georgie our tie-dye Golden even though we know she has NO Golden in here) but even those seem hard to find.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on what these dogs are like?
> 
> We know we can't replace our girl and that all dogs are different, but we need a cuddler... like our Monkey (Belle).


I am so very sorry to hear about Belle!! I don't know about the Turkey Goldens, but I don't imagine they would be much different than any dog that is adopted. I have had two adopted Golden Retrievers, a female from an Illinois Golden Rescue and a male that I adopted from someone giving him up. Both have been very loving and good dogs. I would think the rescue could tell you something about how the dog gets along with other dogs, or if they are affectionate or not.

I added Belle to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html


----------



## B and G Mom

Thanks everyone!
http://www.grrinj.org/ here in NJ says that it is bringing in Goldens from Turkey and I think they may actually work with the Atlanta Group. 

I would think that a rescue would want to make sure the adoption isn't a fail so filling out an application and talking to them can't hurt right? I'm sure the folks on the "sending" end spend some time with the dogs and could recommend one they think would fit into our family... at least those are my hopes. 

I miss Belle so much. I know we can't replace her - but every "mix" dog we're looking at is already adopted and just not taken off the site yet... the leads keep drying up - can't help but to wonder if the dog Belle wants to send us is in Turkey?!?

On a positive note, my friend asked me to watch her two dogs next week - so I will have an extra Golden in the house and his doxipoo brother. Gunner has known them since he was a puppy and loves them so I am happy to provide him some company for the short term. They were here a few weeks ago as well and he was thrilled, so I'm so excited they are coming back for another week!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear you're going to apply for Adoption. The group I helped and got my girl from did a great job matching the dogs with the applicants. They had a thorough questionnaire asking about the family members, their lifestyle, interests, etc. 

You'll get a chance to meet the dogs too, maybe several. I met a few before I decided on my girl. 

Keep us up to date on your progress, best of luck to you.


----------



## Karen519

*So glad*

So glad you'll be adopting, so many wonderful dogs need homes so desperately. You could also foster a needy Golden, if one is in need of fostering. All of the rescue groups you mentioned are wonderful!
There is a lady on here, Jennretz, who adopted a male Golden from As Good As Gold in Illinois, and I believe he came from Puerto Rico. She adores him!

Happy for you and your dogs that your friends dogs are coming back for awhile. I know how much you miss Belle!!


----------



## jennretz

Congratulations on your decision to adopt. I adopted my rescue, Charlie, from As Good as Gold in Illinois. They have a partnership with Love Puerto Rican Goldens, as well as, DVGRR. Both are well run organizations. AGaG did careful screening, home check, vet check and really wanted to understand what type of dog would work in our family. For us, the process was pretty fast. We did a meet and greet at the foster home and had to bring our other Golden to meet Charlie. They were completely upfront about his strengths and weaknesses (loving, cuddle bug, anxious, counter surfer...LOL). They wanted to take the time to make sure he was going into a home that understood what they were taking on. I believe DVGRR is similar, but I'm not 100% sure. 

As far as adopting a dog from outside the US, I don't think there's really any difference. There's an adjustment period for any rescue (some faster than others). It just really depends. Charlie is a deep red Golden and gets more compliments on walks than my Golden I got from a breeder  I can't wait to see who you adopt and follow your story.


----------



## B and G Mom

Thanks for all the encouragement everyone! 

I think about how lucky we were to find our first female golden Blossom in the local dog shelter! I saw her photo on their website, sent the picture to my husband and the next day waited in the parking lot until they opened. I was the first one there for her, but people showed up right after me. They were rude to the shelter staff because they were not trained yet on "showing dogs" to adopters and the rest of the staff was in a meeting. I knew that other couple wasn't going to be getting her lol. Now even when I search for a 100 mile radius of our zip code on petfinder there just are very few goldens to be had in our area and most of the available ones are "needs to be the only dog" dogs. 

DVGGR is a great organization, but they would be a very long drive and I know we would have to go twice. One of those trips with Gunner and Georgie and Georgie doesn't travel well (she gets very car sick). It would be VERY worth it for the right golden, but the NJ Golden group said that their dogs from Turkey end up in Ossing, NY which would only be about an hour for us - much easier on Georgie. But my vet did say she found a great med for car sickness, so I have that in my back pocket as well. 

I figure I will start with GRRI in NJ and see where that takes us. Belle will bring us who she thinks we need... and I don't mind doing the work or making the trips to make it happen. 

Here is Chewy who is staying with us this week. He's 10 and such a sweetie, he's a great hugger! Gunner loves to curl up next to him and Chewy doesn't mind at all... he has a 2 year old Doxiepoo brother named Harley that is Gunner's best wrestling pal.


----------



## jennretz

Love the sugar face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

*Sunny Sue Moonshadow*

haven't been on in a few years..life gets in the way sometimes..here is my girl adopted from Adopt A Golden Atlanta. I lost my Sadie suddenly 5-18-16 to cancer, she was just shy of 10 years old. I needed to find another pup that was needy like she was. There were no goldens in the state of michigan to rescue. rescues in neighboring states would not adopt out of state. i had previously read about the Turkey dogs and contacted AGA. They did say they would adopt out of state, however in state residents came first. application,vet and references checked,phone interview,home visit via pictures for us, talk with foster family. Although i was not into doing the puppy thing...sunny was such a doll..she had been found on a balcony living in her waste and had been abused...she arrived in Georgia on 6-12-16 with 17 other lucky pups. When we were approved we had to travel to Georgia with our other pups for a meet and greet...we fell in love, however we did meet a couple other pups and if we had room we would have packed them all up....She arrive in Michigan 7-7-16, she is 1 year old today according to her passport. They are a fantastic group to work with and the follow ups are great...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sadie.

Huge Congratulations on your adoption of Sunny Sue, she's beautiful. Love the picture, it's great. 

I am glad to hear you were able to adopt her through AGA since you live out of state. I lost my girl in March and have been looking at some of their Turkey dogs. I too saw that AGA said they give preference to in state applicants. I have been hesitant to contact them, wasn't sure if I would be eligible or not. 

Great to hear this info, I may contact them as I'm not seeing any Female GRs in the GR Rescues in my state.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

please do contact AGA..you will not be sorry...it was approximately 6 weeks from filling out application to taking our girl home....now that the weather is cooling off they should be starting to bring the pups over again. i also admire this group because they are not "purist". you may see mixes, doodles,and labs. you will be assigned an adoption coordinator who will help you through the whole process. good luck


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie and Sunny*



sophie said:


> haven't been on in a few years..life gets in the way sometimes..here is my girl adopted from Adopt A Golden Atlanta. I lost my Sadie suddenly 5-18-16 to cancer, she was just shy of 10 years old. I needed to find another pup that was needy like she was. There were no goldens in the state of michigan to rescue. rescues in neighboring states would not adopt out of state. i had previously read about the Turkey dogs and contacted AGA. They did say they would adopt out of state, however in state residents came first. application,vet and references checked,phone interview,home visit via pictures for us, talk with foster family. Although i was not into doing the puppy thing...sunny was such a doll..she had been found on a balcony living in her waste and had been abused...she arrived in Georgia on 6-12-16 with 17 other lucky pups. When we were approved we had to travel to Georgia with our other pups for a meet and greet...we fell in love, however we did meet a couple other pups and if we had room we would have packed them all up....She arrive in Michigan 7-7-16, she is 1 year old today according to her passport. They are a fantastic group to work with and the follow ups are great...


I am so very sorry about Sadie. I added Sadie to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html#post6498434
I couldn't be happier for you and Sunny. I'm like you, the needier the better! Sunny is beautiful. Congratulations!!00


----------



## B and G Mom

Thank you so much!!!

I'm happy to know they work with you so well and help find a fit, I'm almost certain GRRI in NJ here works with them so this is fabulous to know! Congratulations on your adoption!

I'm also so sorry to hear of your loss of Sadie - it never gets easier to loose these amazing dogs. 

It's one reason we are hesitating a little - we know Gunner isn't our last Golden, but we lost Blossom, Bailey and Belle all to cancer, all at the age of 10, almost too much to take. Also another reason we were thinking of a Turkish dog - maybe we could get a cancer break.


----------



## Karen519

*B and G Mom*



B and G Mom said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> I'm happy to know they work with you so well and help find a fit, I'm almost certain GRRI in NJ here works with them so this is fabulous to know! Congratulations on your adoption!
> 
> I'm also so sorry to hear of your loss of Sadie - it never gets easier to loose these amazing dogs.
> 
> It's one reason we are hesitating a little - we know Gunner isn't our last Golden, but we lost Blossom, Bailey and Belle all to cancer, all at the age of 10, almost too much to take. Also another reason we were thinking of a Turkish dog - maybe we could get a cancer break.


B and G Mom: Hope you find a sweet dog to adopt!! As far as the cancer, I'm convinced it's in every breed.
We lost our male Samoyed, Snobear, at the age of 10. He was in the peak of health, except he got hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## B and G Mom

I know Karen, I know. I lost my Dobie/German Shorthair mix - my first dog that I had as an adult - to lymphoma. 

Losing Blossom, Bailey and Belle all in a row (years apart) and last summer while I was babysitting for my friends Goldens (Chewy and his brother Thor) we lost Thor as well to Hemangiosarcoma. Poor Thor was only 8, and I may only babysit Chewy and Thor before he passed but I love them to pieces like my own. 

But we know Gunner won't be our last Golden, we just love them too much! So this morning the application has been submitted. Two of the last 4 dogs on GRRI -NJ have been Turkey dogs, they aren't here yet but they have adoptions pending! 

The adventure has begun. I don't know where it's going to lead, we've applied for a few other rescue groups as well - so maybe this road leads to a Golden, maybe to another Georgie. But I have faith in Belle that she's going to send us the dog we need. Either way I will share what happens with the Turkey route! 

So this is Chewy (who was here last week), Gunner, Belle and Thor. Belle and Thor are the bridge together, at least I know they're having a darn good time!


----------



## Karen519

*So glad*



B and G Mom said:


> I know Karen, I know. I lost my Dobie/German Shorthair mix - my first dog that I had as an adult - to lymphoma.
> 
> Losing Blossom, Bailey and Belle all in a row (years apart) and last summer while I was babysitting for my friends Goldens (Chewy and his brother Thor) we lost Thor as well to Hemangiosarcoma. Poor Thor was only 8, and I may only babysit Chewy and Thor before he passed but I love them to pieces like my own.
> 
> But we know Gunner won't be our last Golden, we just love them too much! So this morning the application has been submitted. Two of the last 4 dogs on GRRI -NJ have been Turkey dogs, they aren't here yet but they have adoptions pending!
> 
> The adventure has begun. I don't know where it's going to lead, we've applied for a few other rescue groups as well - so maybe this road leads to a Golden, maybe to another Georgie. But I have faith in Belle that she's going to send us the dog we need. Either way I will share what happens with the Turkey route!
> 
> So this is Chewy (who was here last week), Gunner, Belle and Thor. Belle and Thor are the bridge together, at least I know they're having a darn good time!


So glad you submitted your application and I KNOW that BELLE will lead you to the dog that is meant to be with you!


----------



## B and G Mom

Had a phone interview yesterday! She said they have two females coming in from Turkey in October. 

She also said that they do get a lot of information from the groups that house the dogs in Turkey. When they are taken off the streets they go into a shelter that is more "group home" - many dogs living together - not quite in a home (like a typical foster situation) but not a shelter in individual runs. She said of course they try to send the most adoptable dogs to the US so that they can continue to send more and so far all the dogs they have gotten have had pretty good temperaments. So they could certainly steer a dog who likes other dogs a lot our way for our Gunner. I'm nervous and excited at the same time...


----------



## Karen519

*Great*



B and G Mom said:


> Had a phone interview yesterday! She said they have two females coming in from Turkey in October.
> 
> She also said that they do get a lot of information from the groups that house the dogs in Turkey. When they are taken off the streets they go into a shelter that is more "group home" - many dogs living together - not quite in a home (like a typical foster situation) but not a shelter in individual runs. She said of course they try to send the most adoptable dogs to the US so that they can continue to send more and so far all the dogs they have gotten have had pretty good temperaments. So they could certainly steer a dog who likes other dogs a lot our way for our Gunner. I'm nervous and excited at the same time...


I am excited for you!!! All will be fine. Keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519

*Excited*

I am so excited for you, please keep us posted.
All will be fine, everything will happen as it is supposed to!


----------



## B and G Mom

Got contacted about a home visit - things are moving along! I also see they have a new Turkish golden on their website - it says "adoption pending" so I don't know if this is one of the ones the interviewer mentioned or not. 

Looking for "signs" and yes it's a stretch - but maybe two weeks before Belle passed there was a wild turkey in the neighbors yard. Belle went totally nutty over it - much more so than Georgie or Gunner - running up to me on the deck, running over to the fence, barking, spinning, going gaga over it. I kept saying to her "Mommy is NOT going to catch you a turkey and she's certainly not going to de-feather and skin it for you". I had forgotten about it mostly until this morning - I passed a farm stand on the way to work (traffic was bad so I took country roads instead of the highway) that had a sign out front "our own fresh turkeys", that story about her came flooding into my mind. Wrong "turkey" but funny connection.


----------



## Karen519

*So happy*



B and G Mom said:


> Got contacted about a home visit - things are moving along! I also see they have a new Turkish golden on their website - it says "adoption pending" so I don't know if this is one of the ones the interviewer mentioned or not.
> 
> Looking for "signs" and yes it's a stretch - but maybe two weeks before Belle passed there was a wild turkey in the neighbors yard. Belle went totally nutty over it - much more so than Georgie or Gunner - running up to me on the deck, running over to the fence, barking, spinning, going gaga over it. I kept saying to her "Mommy is NOT going to catch you a turkey and she's certainly not going to de-feather and skin it for you". I had forgotten about it mostly until this morning - I passed a farm stand on the way to work (traffic was bad so I took country roads instead of the highway) that had a sign out front "our own fresh turkeys", that story about her came flooding into my mind. Wrong "turkey" but funny connection.


So happy you have a home visit!! When is it? I think that maybe gave you sign with the Turkey! I think it might be more than a coincidence, Belle probably has her "paws," all over this!


----------



## Charliethree

Have to admit to 'holding my breath' for you! 
Hope everything works out, and you will soon be welcoming a new family member into your heart and home!


----------



## B and G Mom

Thank you both!

Karen, they haven't set it up yet, just sent the email that we have passed the phone interview and the reference check so we are on to "home visit". I'm anxiously awaiting the phone call. We firmly believe the dog who passes sends us the dog we need next so it just seems odd that every lead I've had on other fuzzy mixes hasn't worked out. I think Belle wants the next dog to be a Golden. 

Thanks Charliethree! I've been reading about your rescue and it's helpful since we don't know what kind of backstory this dog may have, I appreciate the stories so much and the well wishes! 

And for a nice story from Turkey... The Golden Retriever man of Bodrum... he cares for 13 Goldens in Turkey who were abandoned! 

Meet 'the golden retriever man of Bodrum' and his 'Golden Crew' - Daily Sabah


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Best of luck to you B and G Mom, don't sweat the home visit. I use to do them for a GR Rescue I helped. 

Basically what the Rescue volunteer is looking at is if your home is a safe clean environment for the dog they may be placing with you. They are also wanting to meet you and any dogs you may have in your home. 

Looking at your Sig pic and the one you posted of your Golden family, you shouldn't have any problem at all. You have a great looking family of Goldens, they're beautiful!

Great to hear things are moving along so quickly for you, best of luck with everything, looking forward to your update.


----------



## B and G Mom

Thank you Carolina Mom, we have previously passed the home inspection for Sunshine Goldens after Bailey passed - but they didn't have any dogs available at the time and Gunner fell into our laps. The other two rescues we have dealt with didn't do home inspections. My husband is worried a little - only because we had friends who went through a husky rescue and were told their 4 ft fence wasn't tall enough and that's what we have... our home is more or less operated for the care and comfort of the dogs so hopefully that will be seen by the interviewer, my kitchen floor hasn't been dry in about 14 years and there is always a tumbleweed of hair under the kitchen table (even if I JUST put the vacuum away in the hall and walked back to the kitchen). I consider those things part of life with big dogs - hopefully a reviewer agrees. 

"Dog people are not house proud, they know there is more value in a trusted retriever than in a perfect couch". I read something like that somewhere (I think from an Orvis catalog once lol) and always felt that it is so true, especially when I find nylabone bits stuck to the rug (and step on them with bare feet - ouch!).

I can't bring myself to edit my signature and indicate that Belle is at the bridge. Just not ready yet, thank you for the compliments on my little pack (and my extended pack) - just don't tell Georgie she isn't a Golden - she really thinks she is.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I've got a 4ft. chain link fence, I adopted my bridge girl from a GR Rescue many years ago. Some dogs, if they are known as jumpers and/or runners, usually require a higher fence. 

I think you will pass with flying colors, especially since you've already been approved. I am surprised this Group is doing one too since you are...... but they are all different. 

Your sig picture is beautiful, I can understand why you haven't changed it, it's very special.


----------



## B and G Mom

Very good to know! The approval with Sunshine was after Bailey died. He went to the bridge on 3/29/2014, miss him so much so it's been a few years, but our house is basically the exact same. 

Last night Gunner had school - it was the first night the beginners class before his brought their dogs with them (last week was orientation - no dogs) there are two golden puppies in it. He met the boy in the pee yard and of course was in love and then we go inside and there is the cutest little girl golden - they stayed to watch our class for a while and Gunner was mesmerized... every time we passed the gallery his attention was all on her, he could care less about the other dogs around him - just her (and he is neutered). I think we have to find a way to get him a Golden companion so I really hope this all works out. Come on Monkey (Belle's nickname), send your brother a Golden. 

This is my Bailey, our first Golden. His purple dinosaur toy is in a keepsake box with his collar and his therapy dog bandanna and his favorite ducky toy. I take them out and smell them now and then.


----------



## Karen519

*B and G*

B and G: Your family is beautiful and I would leave the picture just as it is!!
The first time we adopted a Golden, we had a townhome and there was only a fence in back, not around the entire home, but we promised our dogs would always be on a leash when they were out. We kept that promise and were give a precious girl, Smooch, who was about 16 months old. She was a stray on the streets of Chicago and was in one of the worst kill shelters, when Golden Ret. Rescue pulled her. Smooch was an angel!


----------



## Karen519

*I know.*

I know you will keep us posted when you find out what day the home visit is. I agree with you that Belle will send you the right dog. Just be yourself and they will see the love shining through!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> Last night Gunner had school - it was the first night the beginners class before his brought their dogs with them (last week was orientation - no dogs) there are two golden puppies in it. He met the boy in the pee yard and of course was in love and then we go inside and there is the cutest little girl golden - they stayed to watch our class for a while and Gunner was mesmerized... every time we passed the gallery his attention was all on her, he could care less about the other dogs around him - just her (and he is neutered). I think we have to find a way to get him a Golden companion so I really hope this all works out. Come on Monkey (Belle's nickname), send your brother a Golden.


This is just too cute...love it. 
Love Belle's nickname Monkey too, adorable.


----------



## B and G Mom

Thank you Karen! Smooch sounds lovely... how wonderful you were able to save a high kill baby like that!! :--heart::--heart::--heart:

Eventually I will put Belle's dates but I'm certainly keeping the photo. I will certainly keep everyone updated and "when whatever is supposed to happen happens" I will start a thread on the new addition!

Thanks Carolina Mom - she got it because her first day home she followed Bailey around and did whatever he did so we started calling her Monkey Do - Monkey See Monkey Do- and it just stuck. I miss saying it a million times a day - it's kind of amazing she even answered to Belle lol. I miss Bailey so much too, at least the "original three" of Bailey, Blossom and Belle are now together again.

We didn't think we were going to get another Golden so soon after Belle - we thought we'd get another Georgie - golden hearted but a mix, but it's looking like fate has other plans for us. Seeing the way Gunner looks at other goldens...


----------



## Karen519

*Monkey*

*I ALSO love the name Monkey, glad that Carolina Mom commented on it.*
Two of my favorite names that we've had for our dogs were Munchkin, (a female Samoyed we adopted), we got the name from the Wizard of Oz movie and Gizmo, our male Samoyed, and we got his name from the movie Gremlins.


----------



## B and G Mom

Thanks Karen - Munchkin is Gunner's nickname! 

We have this weird thing where the dogs are all B's, G's or F's (although we haven't had an F in a very long time), we kind of feel like it's a tribute to the ones who passed if we keep the initials.

I read how you ended up with Tucker the other day - what an amazing story!!!!!!! 

Still waiting on a phone call about our potential Turkey dog... I have a feeling that will end up being this dogs nickname... Blossom was Rabbit (we called her Blossom Bunnyrabbit), Bailey was Rat puppy (poor thing because he could be a little stinker), Belle was Monkey! Georgie just has about 30 variations on her name (Georgina, orangina (because her color is orange for her collars and harnesses), GiGi, G, George) and Gunner is Munchkin.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Yes, is was a meant to be the way we found Tucker. I think Smooch steered us to him. We adopted him the day after we put her to sleep.

Love your story about the names! With the exception of Munchkin and Gizmo, we've always had dogs names with the same letter: Smooch, Snobear, Tucker and Tonka.


----------



## Karen519

*B & G Mom*

Just checking in to see if there is anymore word on the date for a home visit?


----------



## B and G Mom

Not yet Karen...
They sent the email on the 20th and it said someone would be in contact in 7 to 10 days. I was going to give them until tomorrow and then email back.

I know it's all volunteers and don't want to seem too pushy since it is just 7 days now. But I also don't want to seem like we aren't interested or willing to "work" to get a rescue. 

Trying to balance "being nice to the rescue folks" with "we're dying to get a rescue Golden".


----------



## B and G Mom

Oh we will also be in your neck of the woods this weekend so I don't want to be pushy about a visit when we're traveling for a wedding in Addison, IL.

Our dog sitter is moving in for the weekend, but I already am freaking out about leaving the babies. He loves them, they love him but I'm just paranoid since Belle went so suddenly. I don't want to be apart from them.


----------



## Karen519

*B and G*

Small world!! Addison is about 45 minutes from where we live now. Ken and I used to live in Addison about 13 years ago! 

We have a dog sitter that watches Tucker and Tonka at her home in Hinsdale. She loves animals and has four rescue Greyhounds. As long as you trust the sitter, your dogs will be fine! Does he stay at your house?


----------



## B and G Mom

Oh wow, how cool you used to live there! My husband's grandmother lives in Palatine and his Aunt has a farm in Sandwich. My husband's (Eric) family is from that area - his grandparents met at Navy Pier. 

Yes, he's my neighbor's son. He went through college and moved back home he's 24 and a really nice young man, so he comes over and moves in while we are gone to be with the dogs, I always feel good about him watching them (when we get back they're just like normal - I boarded them once and they were so stressed when we picked them up) and love that he has his parents next door if he needs support. His father is retired so when Gary is at work, Dad comes over and lets the kids out too! His Dad helped us get Gunner through house training. We work from home a lot and commute off hours when we do go in but when Gunner was a baby his Dad would come over and let Gunner out for us just so he wouldn't be alone more than 2 hours at a time. 

Annnnddd I got a call last night - home visit is set for tomorrow evening. Since Gunner is our 4th Golden she said she wouldn't need to take up much of our time - just needs to check everything out, if we were first time owners and have not rescued before she said she would spend a lot of time with us explaining things, but she said we are basically expert level. lol


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!!*

Wow!! I would say you are expert level. So glad home visit is tomorrow, just be yourself!!
Sounds like a fine young man watching the dogs. 
Do you have a fenced yard? We do and put a lock on both gates, so nobody can accidentally leave it open.


----------



## B and G Mom

Thanks Karen - I don't think we will ever be expert level, each dog brings it's own surprises but she at least knows we know what we are getting into with a Golden. 

We do, and the gates came with locks, so we lock them just in case... I'm beyond paranoid when we leave them even though Gary has been watching them for 2 years now. I leave the poor guy with a 5 page "guide" just in case - I print it out every time we go away "just in case". I'm sure he thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Karen519

*B and G*



B and G Mom said:


> Thanks Karen - I don't think we will ever be expert level, each dog brings it's own surprises but she at least knows we know what we are getting into with a Golden.
> 
> We do, and the gates came with locks, so we lock them just in case... I'm beyond paranoid when we leave them even though Gary has been watching them for 2 years now. I leave the poor guy with a 5 page "guide" just in case - I print it out every time we go away "just in case". I'm sure he thinks I'm nuts.


I know that our dog sitter Marla, thinks I'm nuts. I am JUST LIKE you, painfully careful and an over protective Mom!


----------



## jennretz

B and G Mom said:


> We do, and the gates came with locks, so we lock them just in case... I'm beyond paranoid when we leave them even though Gary has been watching them for 2 years now. I leave the poor guy with a 5 page "guide" just in case - I print it out every time we go away "just in case". I'm sure he thinks I'm nuts.


LOL - I thought I was the only one who does this. Daycare loves me when I board the boys because I bring in a full list of instructions and contacts, plus I have their food divided out for each meal with corresponding medicine in each bag and labeled. They think I'm helpful, but I know it's because I worry too much that someone won't do it correctly...

Good luck with the home visit although it sounds like you won't need it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm the same way........ they're my kids.


----------



## B and G Mom

I love it - I feel so much less crazy here.

You all do the same things I do with "the kids". And that's what I call them too - "the kids". We never had human children - the dogs are the kids.

I know Gary has to laugh at me a little, but I figure if it makes me feel better then it's worth it. I'm sure he's thinking "I know this stuff..." but he's kind enough to humor me.

Jenn - I did the same thing the time we boarded the girls (before Gunner came along and after Bailey had passed). Everything labeled, the "instruction guide", the whole 9 yards. I think they also thought I was a little nuts, which says to me that your daycare is amazing because they appreciate it (plus I've seen the photos you've posted of how happy they look there)! I so wish I could find a place like that by me. 

I'm not really nervous about the visit, the lady was wonderful on the phone and I think she will know "dog people" when she sees us. I was dusting last night and paying attention to how many photos of the dogs I have in the family room - dogs photos outnumber people photos lol. 

I was also reading about all the goldens brought in by the Atlanta group - 213 dogs over 11 flights so far!


----------



## Karen519

*Four Moms*

All of us Dog Moms are the same. I send written instructions with their food and treats labeled and directions on how much to feed. I write a little about what they both like, how they play and their little idiosyncrasies. Like some of you stated, these ARE OUR KIDS, we don't have human ones. It sure is easy raising fur kids!:grin2:0:surprise::wink2:


----------



## B and G Mom

Yep Karen, that's why the "dog directions" are 5 pages long... it's a crash course in our dogs... and it's only 5 pages long now that I had to take Belle out. Used to be longer. We have no human kids either (7 nephews and one niece is good enough for us), so the dogs mean everything to us!

The home visit went really well! The woman was very nice and walked in and said "I love your house, you are crazy dog people". Yep, she had us pegged. She didn't even need to see the fence outside, she peeked out the sliding glass door and that was enough. Next steps are she writes up the visit, submits it to the "powers that be" and they look to match us to a dog!!!!!!

So excited!!!!


----------



## 4goldengirls

It sounds like a great home visit. I love it when us dog folks are labeled as "crazy dog people". Fingers crossed that the paperwork breezes thru quickly and you have your new dog in the very near future.


----------



## Karen519

*B and G*

I KNEW they would LOVE you, how could they not? I also consider CRAZY DOG PEOPLE, a huge compliment.
We are a breed of our own. Hope Belle and the rescue sends you the dog that needs the MOST LOVE, 
because I know you are capable of giving it.0:wink2::grin2::banana:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear your home visit went so well, actually it went as I expected. There was no doubt in mind it wouldn't. You are the ideal applicant/adopter.... 

Looking forward to seeing your new fur kid very soon.


----------



## B and G Mom

Thank you everyone!!!! I appreciate the kind words! 

Agree with all of you, crazy dog people is a label I proudly wear!!!! She was telling us that she once spent 3 hours at someone's house who wanted a golden but everything was white - the couches, the carpets, even the walls and there was nothing out on the counter tops or table other than a bottle of windex and some paper towels. She said they were lovely people but no way could they have a golden, she was trying to explain to them that they're very beautiful but very messy lol. I laughed and pointed to the towel I have in front of the sliders and said "that's my attempt at keeping my rug clean and my kitchen floor hasn't been dry since 2003." 

We left very early this morning to head to IL and I grabbed a fleece out of the drawer, when I put it on at the airport I realized it was about 80% dog hair! lol Georgie and Gunner are certainly with us in spirit (and fur). I hope the people sitting around me weren't allergic to dogs.


----------



## Karen519

*Have fun*



B and G Mom said:


> Thank you everyone!!!! I appreciate the kind words!
> 
> Agree with all of you, crazy dog people is a label I proudly wear!!!! She was telling us that she once spent 3 hours at someone's house who wanted a golden but everything was white - the couches, the carpets, even the walls and there was nothing out on the counter tops or table other than a bottle of windex and some paper towels. She said they were lovely people but no way could they have a golden, she was trying to explain to them that they're very beautiful but very messy lol. I laughed and pointed to the towel I have in front of the sliders and said "that's my attempt at keeping my rug clean and my kitchen floor hasn't been dry since 2003."
> 
> We left very early this morning to head to IL and I grabbed a fleece out of the drawer, when I put it on at the airport I realized it was about 80% dog hair! lol Georgie and Gunner are certainly with us in spirit (and fur). I hope the people sitting around me weren't allergic to dogs.



Have Fun!! Covered in fur, that sounds familiar. I was just out and it's about 67, chilly, and raining!


----------



## B and G Mom

We are busy with the family (all the Aunts and Uncles arrived today!) and the wedding but we officially got approved today and they already called us!!!!

They have a little boy coming in from turkey on Wednesday and they think he would be a fit. 

So incredibly excited!!!!! I'm waiting for an email with the details and photos. Once it comes I will start a thread in the rescue section. 

Karen it is quite gross here lol. We hope tomorrow is better for the bride lol


----------



## jennretz

How did I miss this update yesterday? That's very exciting. Yesterday was crummy in Chicagoland area but today was a beautiful fall day. Hope you were able to enjoy it some,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Have a great time!*



B and G Mom said:


> We are busy with the family (all the Aunts and Uncles arrived today!) and the wedding but we officially got approved today and they already called us!!!!
> 
> They have a little boy coming in from turkey on Wednesday and they think he would be a fit.
> 
> So incredibly excited!!!!! I'm waiting for an email with the details and photos. Once it comes I will start a thread in the rescue section.
> 
> Karen it is quite gross here lol. We hope tomorrow is better for the bride lol


I AM SO sorry about the weather!! So happy to hear you got approved, never had a doubt and HOW EXCITING about the boy coming on Wednesday. You will get the dog you are meant to have, I'm sure that Belle will make sure of that! When you start a new thread, please post the link in this thread, so we all know where to look!!!


----------



## B and G Mom

Thanks Jenn!
Thanks Karen!
Well today is certainly nicer... the wedding was wonderful - it rained during the reception but it ended by the time it was over. Everything was beautiful. 

Well here he is.... This is "Treat". Still don't have much info on him, anxiously awaiting more photos and an update!


----------



## Charliethree

Oh my! Oh my! What a gorgeous boy! 

I hope everything works out for you all!


----------



## G-bear

He's beautiful! So happy for you and can't wait to see pics when he arrives at his forever home


----------



## jennretz

He is so handsome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom

Thank you everyone. We agree. He's adorable. When he arrives and we get more info I will start a thread on him. 

With his photo came a list of commands in Turkish!


----------



## G-bear

We had a neighbor who adopted a dog whose owner spoke only Swedish. The only commands the dog knew upon arrival at their home were in Swedish. Lol. Since my grandmother spoke Swedish I grew up with the language and was able to share with my neighbors the English translation for the commands. In no time at all both my neighbors and their dog were (slightly) bilingual. I think you will be amazed at how fast "Treat" will learn the English commands. Years ago my husband was a German teacher and I also spoke German so we decided for fun to train one of our dogs using German commands. The dog also knew English and my husband used to tell his students that if they did not pay attention in class his dog would be more proficient in the language than they were. Unfortunately in quite a few cases I suspect it ended up being true.


----------



## G-bear

By the way the dog's name upon arrival at my neighbor's house was Skojare which was pretty hard for them to say. They ended up changing his name to the English equivalent (since the dog was pretty appropriately named) Rascal.


----------



## B and G Mom

Fingers crossed they still feel he is a fit when he arrives. Thanks everyone!

G-bear, wonderful story!!! We changed Georgie's name from Missy to Georgie and it didn't take much time.

He doesn't actually have a name - they're bringing in two this week so since It's October they're calling them Trick and Treat. He was found in the forest.


----------



## G-bear

I am sure that it will all work out fine. From what I have read of your posts I doubt that they could find a better forever home than yours will be


----------



## Karen519

*Love the picture*

Treat is just adorable and I'm sure Trick will be, too! You will get whomever you are meant to have.
Can't wait to hear!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I haven't been back into your thread in a few days and boy have I missed out on a lot of really wonderful news. 

Great to hear the wedding went well, I know you enjoyed it. 

Congratulations on your approval, Treat is beautiful.......... 
Looking forward to hearing more about him and seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## Karen519

*B and G*

Good Morning, just checking in!


----------



## B and G Mom

Thanks Everyone!

Hi Karen, we are in Leland today! 

Anxiously awaiting more news on him. He is supposed to arrive in NY today, we are still in IL. Spent the day on the farm yesterday and last night - got to pet the donkeys and cows. 

I can't wait to get home and see our kids, I did get to pet a golden at grandma's yesterday, the neighbors have a beauty named Jake. 

I hope we get an update on his arrival today and maybe some photos!!!


----------



## Charliethree

I think there are more than a few of us who are eagerly anticipating a wonderful 'new beginning' for all of you!
Bless your heart for rescuing. Fingers crossed that 'meant to be' - WILL be!


----------



## G-bear

Charliethree said:


> I think there are more than a few of us who are eagerly anticipating a wonderful 'new beginning' for all of you!
> Bless your heart for rescuing. Fingers crossed that 'meant to be' - WILL be!


Absolutely right! Can't wait to hear that "Treat" is in his forever home


----------



## B and G Mom

We are excited and eager - we are starting to think of names but want to meet him so his name fits. 

We can't wait to hear that he is HERE!

Meanwhile I'm here... it's so pretty it looks fake. lol


----------



## B and G Mom

Here is the latest!
Treat actually arrives tomorrow. They had the day wrong so we expect to hear more tomorrow. But the plan would be he sees the vet on Friday and then we could drive to Ossing, NY on Sunday and get him!!!!
In just a few days he could be coming home to us!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Treat*



B and G Mom said:


> Here is the latest!
> Treat actually arrives tomorrow. They had the day wrong so we expect to hear more tomorrow. But the plan would be he sees the vet on Friday and then we could drive to Ossing, NY on Sunday and get him!!!!
> In just a few days he could be coming home to us!!!!!!


That is the best news!! Sunday will be a wonderful day!! How old is he?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yay! Great update, excited and happy for you. 

Looking forward to more updates. 

The farm looks beautiful, not sure that is something I could do on a daily basis, but it would be a wonderful break for a few days.


----------



## B and G Mom

The Eagle has landed!! They have made it to the US! Treat is in the foreground, Trix is in the back. 
Welcome to America babies!!!!! 

It is good news Karen! They estimate him to be about 2. 

This is his write up on the site:

This is Treat and he is from Turkey. He is around 2-years old. He was found in the forest and is currently living in a private shelter in Turkey. He is a very happy and friendly guy. Treat will be coming to the U.S. this week.

CarolinaMom - that's for sure! It's very relaxing for a few days, but it's not something I could do full time.


----------



## jennretz

He is just stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

They are both beautiful dogs. So wonderful that they have arrived safely and soon will be ready for their 'new beginnings'.


----------



## Karen519

*Trick and Treat*

Trick and Treat are both so handsome! So happy for you. All the dogs we have been blessed to adopt were between 16 months and 3 years old. 
When will you get to meet him?
Will Abby Rose meet him?

I have a few minutes to type a message as the movers are here. We are moving from IL to TN, to a 55 plus community that is just gorgeous!
It's called Tellico Village and we can't wait to get there. Tucker and Tonka are ready for a Long 10 hour ride in the Venza!! I might be offline for a week or so!


----------



## jennretz

Karen good luck with your move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

I am so happy for you! Can't wait to see pictures when he gets to his forever home. He is beautiful!


----------



## G-bear

Karen, I hope you have a good and safe move congratulations!


----------



## B and G Mom

Good luck Karen!!!! I hope it goes smoothly and you have safe travels!!

Thanks everyone!! 

I'm sure there won't be another update until tonight. But I have my fingers crossed on a good report from the vet for him. If the vet check is good then we meet him Sunday and if that goes well, we bring him home. 

I want to start a thread for him under the rescue section, but I'm afraid to do it yet - like it will jinx it. I know that is silly, but I can't help it. It's all happened so quickly, and so far - so smoothly that I'm afraid to burst the bubble.


----------



## G-bear

I think some things are just meant to be. And this is one of them. Given what "Treat" has been thru as well as what you have dealt with I don't think you have to worry about anything being jinxed. Start the thread. It's a HAPPY time Besides, some of us are also excited to see "Treat" begin his life in his forever home with a whole lot of love waiting there for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just look at his face, Treat is beautiful.........


----------



## B and G Mom

Thanks G-bear! Funny I was just think a few minutes ago that this must be what Monkey (Belle) wants for us... so far the whole thing has taken only 3 weeks. We applied, did the call, did the visit and bam... they had a dog in mind for us who came all the way from Turkey! I expected to hunker down and wait for months. 

Thanks Carolina Mom, he really is handsome!!! Love his eyes, they're soulful. 

Here is the vet report. I'm a little nervous about the flea thing - only because of the eggs and our guys, but our guys are on preventative. I think I'm going to get some powder for the rugs just as a preventative... we've never had fleas and I don't want to break that record. Next up - Treat's own thread and his new name!

Treat is such a gentleman. He walks so beautifully on a leash and is so gentle. He doesn't like getting in the car, he has to be lifted in by his harness, but once he's in and seatbelted, he sits so that his head is between us for petting. He weighed 82.2#. He needs to lose about 10% of that, so about 8-9#. He has a gorgeous head. Dr Z said that if he could stand golden retriever fur he'd take him home now. He has a mild ear infection in his right ear so it was cleaned and he'll get Mometamax in it for the next couple days. He had fleas so last night I gave him Capstar and this morning Nextgard. No more fleas. Dr Z gave him Drontal Plus because he said fleas can generate tape worms so we're being proactive. He has a small horseshoe shaped tear on his left underside that needs to be watched. It's superficial and not infected. We did CBC/Superchem, fecal, urinalysis, SNAP 4DX. He is nervous and had some mild stress colitis so I told the kennel to fed him ID. Dr Z estimated he's 3 yrs old.


----------



## jennretz

All and all, not a bad vet report. I'm not sure what the hatch cycle is for fleas....completely understand your concern there. I can't wait to hear your report after you meet him.


----------



## B and G Mom

Not at all, not worried about the ear. I have Mometamax from one time Belle had ear trouble last spring and the ouch on his underside is no big deal.

I loaded up on flea powder and spray. None of those eggs - if he has any- have a chance lol.


----------



## B and G Mom

Photos from the kennel today!


----------



## Lennap

OMG so excited for you that is one heck of a gorgeous dog! He looks so sweet and gentle and inquisitive. I can't wait for the update from tomorrow!


----------



## G-bear

He is so beautiful!!! I am so excited for you!!! If you are worried about fleas you may want to bathe him with John Paul Tea Tree shampoo. No nasty chemicals in it and it really does work. I believe you can get it at Petco and also order it online from Chewy, Amazon and a host of other places. It really does work. I have 3 dogs and use it on all of them. I am not a fan of chemicals and we have a lake home in the woods in an area where fleas and ticks are a problem. I do use Nexgard (we have a lot of Lyme disease in MN) and even with Nexgard I would still find the occasional tick and fleas. Since using this shampoo there has not been a flea or tick on my dogs. I love this shampoo.


----------



## SandyK

Congrats!!! He is a handsome boy and I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## B and G Mom

Thank you everyone!!!


Thanks G-bear, they gave him a bath and he is on Nexguard. 


Treat is here... and here is his thread! 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rkey-introducing-fitzpatrick.html#post6788809


----------



## TexasTom

Our foster was fine we he came home eight weeks ago. Leg surgery five weeks ago, follow up visit three weeks ago... and just noticed this week something in his poop. Tapeworm! All it takes is ingesting one flea. 

So Drontal, flea treatment, barring everypoop, and life goes on. Oh, our "Golden Rescue" was assumed to be a 2 year old male, guess again as he is still growing. Nice 80# pupply, but one of the sweetest GP's I've meet.

I love being a foster to help these guys out, but he will be our forth if we fail as a foster foster and keep him.


----------



## B and G Mom

TexasTom - he looks adorable!!!!! Such a sweet face!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Texas Tom*



TexasTom said:


> Our foster was fine we he came home eight weeks ago. Leg surgery five weeks ago, follow up visit three weeks ago... and just noticed this week something in his poop. Tapeworm! All it takes is ingesting one flea.
> 
> So Drontal, flea treatment, barring everypoop, and life goes on. Oh, our "Golden Rescue" was assumed to be a 2 year old male, guess again as he is still growing. Nice 80# pupply, but one of the sweetest GP's I've meet.
> 
> I love being a foster to help these guys out, but he will be our forth if we fail as a foster foster and keep him.


Texas Tom: Your FOSTER boy is just beautiful.0:wink2::laugh::grin2:

I don't doubt that there is a strong possibility that he will become a failed foster!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Texas Tom, I agree, he's beautiful. 


Oh be still my heart, look who just arrived at Adopt a Golden GR Rescue from Turkey.......

These two gorgeous boys, Keller and Williams-


----------



## B and G Mom

They look so young!!!!!!

Poor babies, so happy they were brought here so they can live the good life!!


----------



## Karen519

*Gorgeous*

Keller and Williams are so handsome! 0

Thank God they will be living the Good Life soon!!0


----------



## KathyL

Keller and Williams are beautiful and do look young. I can't believe how many goldens are still being brought in.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Oh my gosh they are SO cute. I want one! (Hah, Piper is more than enough to handle at the moment).


----------



## B and G Mom

I received an email today that Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue in PA had 8 dogs arrive Monday.

"The first dogs we've been able to rescue from Turkey have arrived!

As we mentioned previously, this story first made headlines over a year ago, and we watched it closely and did our homework to ensure that we would be conducting responsible rescue. We waited in the background to see how efforts would unfold and that this rescue effort would align with our mission and existing responsibilities to the dogs in our own backyard.

Through a dedicated fundraising effort, we anticipate that we will be able to rescue 24 or more dogs. At this time, only 8 were ready to make the trip, and they arrived at Golden Gateway Monday night."


----------



## Karen519

*B and G Mom*

Thanks for the update!


----------



## AtticusJordie

Very cool. We just lost our Golden Scout several weeks ago and our remaining Golden Hoover is lost without her. (So are we). We've been members of DVGRR for a number of years now and got the same notice about the first eight "Turkey Goldens".

We're submitting an application to DVGRR and to GRIN for another Golden. Who knows--maybe we'll have to start brushing up on our 'Turkish'?

Scott J.


----------



## Karen519

*Turkey Goldens*



AtticusJordie said:


> Very cool. We just lost our Golden Scout several weeks ago and our remaining Golden Hoover is lost without her. (So are we). We've been members of DVGRR for a number of years now and got the same notice about the first eight "Turkey Goldens".
> 
> We're submitting an application to DVGRR and to GRIN for another Golden. Who knows--maybe we'll have to start brushing up on our 'Turkish'?
> 
> Scott J.


Wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

AtticusJordie said:


> Very cool. We just lost our Golden Scout several weeks ago and our remaining Golden Hoover is lost without her. (So are we). We've been members of DVGRR for a number of years now and got the same notice about the first eight "Turkey Goldens".
> 
> We're submitting an application to DVGRR and to GRIN for another Golden. Who knows--maybe we'll have to start brushing up on our 'Turkish'?
> 
> Scott J.


That's great, best of luck, really looking forward to your updates.


----------



## B and G Mom

So sorry to hear about Scout, but congratulations on deciding to apply for an adopted Golden!

We love our Turkey boy! Wednesday will be one month for us!


----------



## B and G Mom

I read something today that has me "bothered" - as I can't think of a better word for it. This is going to be long and rambling, but I feel I've got to say it. 

It wasn't really an article as it didn't state facts (or alternative facts lol) but it was more an opinion that Golden's in Turkey don't really need to be rescued. The point of view was that just because the dogs there don't live a "western style dog's life" doesn't mean they're miserable. But it also did state that rescues are basically stealing dogs and "selling" them in the US.

It said things like "We are supposed to believe that these perfectly healthy, glossy-coated, friendly, well socialized dogs with a smile on their faces and a wagging tail as they come off the airplanes from Turkey have been gathered up from the streets of Istanbul as so-called strays.".

Well, I can tell you that this isn't how my Fitz arrived here. While he wasn't starved, he was flea infested, matted down to the point he was mostly shaved and had two large wounds on him. One of which the vet suspected was a bite from another dog. Yes, he's friendly, but as the rescue pointed out - the strays learn to be nice to people to get food. And let's not forget that golden's breed standards include this: "The temperament of the Golden Retriever is a hallmark of the breed, and is described in the standard as "kindly, friendly and confident"." They've been bred that way since day one. Baron Tweedmouth knew what he was doing!

While he only had two accidents in the house, he clearly isn't a stupid dog (again Golden's are eager to please by nature) and he had the scents and behaviors of two other dogs to follow. It's not hard to figure out where the potty is in this house - "hey they stand by this door and go out, I'll do that too!" and generally "you don't mess where you eat" is genetically ingrained in most dogs! My puppies have been fairly easy to potty train because they follow the other dogs, why should an older dog be THAT much different. 

"It is true that dogs roam free in the middle east but many of them are in fact, owned. These dogs have owners who love them and enjoy them. Villages and neighborhoods own dogs in communal living and the dogs belong to the community who cares for them and shares the ownership of them." 

To that I say I am sure that there are dogs who live in such fashion, but I would also think that these dogs would know a few commands. What's the first thing you teach a dog? Sit! Fitz didn't know "sit" in Turkish - we tried. It took him very little time to learn it in English. If you had seen him in the house his first day here, it was clearly foreign to him - he wasn't sure what to do with a dog bed. He passed right by the water bowls and was trying to lick up the puddles from the rain on the deck to drink. 

"Besides asking for $600 to buy one of these dogs, they also are fundraising off their entire operation. " So to this one I'm going to say the writer is just completely ignorant about rescue. Rescues don't just take in the healthy, happy dog. For every Fitz they bring in who needs minimal vet care (that STILL costs money, even if it's only for an exam and some basic vaccinations), there is a very sick or very injured dog that they care for who may cost them thousands. I recently posted in Fitz's thread about a dog they brought over named Juliet who is costing the rescue thousands in emergency surgery. 

"If you were a dog, what would you prefer? The western idea of confining a dog inside a house all day long while your “owner” works somewhere else, or playing outside with your buddies all day long getting petted and pampered by an entire village?" I wondered when we first brought Fitz home if he would like this life - was it better than running around the forest all day doing whatever he wanted? I do wish I could ask him, but with the way he has bonded with Gunner and the way he comes to us for affection that I'm thinking he's pretty OK with this set up. A big basket filled with any kind of toy he could imagine, a choice of soft, comfortable beds to sleep in, a brother to play with all the time, a never ending supply of fresh water, two meals a day at regular times plus treats, tons of affection and attention, proper healthcare - and while I'm sure it's not way up there on the doggie wish list - baths and grooming to keep parasites and mats away! 

I would also think that is this day and age of technology, if these dogs really were being "stolen" you wouldn't have one guy living in Turkey caring for 13 Golden's because no one else is. If I were missing a Golden, isn't he the first guy I'd check with????? Why aren't people going to the shelters that hold the dogs before they are shipped over trying to find "their" dog???? OK maybe the internet isn't as prevalent as it is here in the US, but we aren't exactly communicating via carrier pigeon. There have to be lost dog resources there as there are here - heck a dog goes missing in our town and the mayor is facebooking and tweeting about it trying to help the owners. 

I've seen before and after photos... am I supposed to believe that's all made up? 

Tonight Fitz will get steak bits left over from a very prime piece of ribeye. It's hard for me to believe from the look in his eyes that he was better off in Turkey.


----------



## Karen519

*B and G*

I wouldn't believe what you read!

Fitz is a wonderful boy that NEEDED a wonderful, loving, home, and we are all so happy it happened to be yours.


----------



## jennretz

I've heard this before. There are just as many counter articles out there. I have received comments as well about why I didn't rescue a dog from this country. I tune them out. Fitz has found a wonderful home with you. I would focus on the fact that he is safe and feels loved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

It doesn't matter what it is, there are going to be 'naysayers'. Know in your hearts no matter where your rescued dog comes from you have done something beautiful, worthwhile, amazing, be proud of yourself! - you have saved a life, not one but two, by adopting one, you give another a chance at being rescued - don't let anyone take that away from you, tell you that somehow that is 'wrong'.


----------



## G-bear

Every single time I look at a photo of Fitz I see an incredibly happy and very content boy who is deeply loved and who very much loves his new family and home. Was he more "content" in Turkey running around in the woods? I think all one would need to do is take a look at Fitz today...the happiness shines thru him and I think HE can answer that question quite well. And for those who may not speak dog, the answer is, "Thanks mom. I love you."


----------



## dlmrun2002

This is the 1st time I heard some Turkey dogs may have been stolen instead of rescued. I've come to understand there are many dogs in Turkey living in shelters and also fending for themselves out in the streets and woods. The shelters are so full they just let them go. Regarding Golden's and their social nature, they do not fair well living out in "packs". They tend to get beat up because they aren't pack aggressive. That is why most of the Turkey dogs coming to the states are young. The older ones just don't survive. 

Rest assured, you have done the right thing by providing a safe, loving forever home for your Fitz. Thanks for saving a Golden.

dlm ny country


----------



## B and G Mom

Thanks everyone.

I've been around the internet long enough to know that everything I read there has to be taken with a grain of salt. Both sides aren't perfect, but all that matters to me is Fitz.

He was needed by us and I think he needed us. Somehow this dog found his way half way around the world to be ours. He and Gunner are inseparable now. Belle dying couldn't have come at a worse time for us and we miss her so badly, he lessens that pain for us and for Gunner. 

This big baby moose curled up between my knees using my leg as a pillow as I was brushing and drying him after his bath is all I need to know - for him this is the right place.


----------



## Peri29

Dear B&G, the Bodrum goldens; the captain unfortunately deceased end 2016/beg of 2017. The group were no longer 12 grs & 1 rott. One of them deceased due to cancer.There were speculations about them. Some ended up saying to home them individually. This was a crazy idea because they were so much bonded and there is not even a single trustable family who we can home even 1 gr. So at the end,they ended up in the shelter. Not a kill shelter but a shelter . An angelic volunteer from Istanbul signed up for them , rented a separate villa for them and they will live the rest of their lives together .They do no longer have sea but a pond )))


----------



## Peri29

Actually, Turkey goldens really need to be rescued. Let me tell you the story of last 3 ones that are awaiting to be adopted.Sorry for my English, not my mother tongue.
1)A Male - just younger than one years old. We heard about him when a foster friend called us at 1 am in the morning. They usually go out around midnight to feed stray animals in the neighbourhood .There are thousands of stray dogs & cats in Turkey.That night they changed the route because it was heavily raining and were trying to find dry spots in order to leave them dog & cat food.He was chained to a window under very heavy rain and crying , barking out of fear.He had not even a roof on top of him. He was very wet, trembling mostly 5-6 months old. That night they removed him from there. He had flu, long treatment of ear infections. His story was. Was bought from a backyard breeder or petshop . We do not know. Then given to a student boy. Than his father did not want a dog at home and homed him to another friend. They did not even have a budget for dog food or vaccination.Their son ( 15 yrs old) just wanted a dog and brought him home ( garden) We asked about vaccinations they said he had ( no paperwork though)therefore he had unfortunately one more turn of vaccinations. 
2)a male - around 2,5-3 yrs old. At the 3am in the morning he appeared in front of the door. One of the most beautiful male gr we have ever seen till now. He was fully covered with fleas, ticks and had such an awful eye infection that his eye was dislocked out of its place. No microchip. But one thing clear he has already been to a shelter ( than released or adopted to an idiot family ) we do not know. He has a very slight mark inside of his ear which shows that he had a shelter earring. He was sooooo tired and slept straight 48 hours.Therefore , he could visit the vet next day but the other day. He was soo scared from people walking on the streets carrying things similar to sticks, umbrellas etc. He was severly bitten by his previous owners or on the streets. He had a little mange. He was refusing any eye contact but for sure he knew all the rules of a home . Perfectly housebroken, potty trained... We do not know how many families (!) he had till now but he was so heartbroken , it took us 2 months to regain his trust. Sometimes even when someone raises voice , he gets so frightened as someone is going to beat him up.
3) A 5 months old female GR - She was abandoned together with a miniature poodle. You will say who would abandon two dogs and why did they get a gr puppy if they were going to abondon her in 3 months. Actually, we knew the miniature poodle already. Someone found her on the street 2 yrs ago, we placed an ad for her looking for the family and a good friend wanted to adopt her but they said they homed her to a good family friend. Knowing which kind of people they were, we were not hopeful that their "good" family friend were really the appropriate family for a dog. So after two years, we were contacted not only for the poodle but also for the puppy GR. We learned that the puppy GR was adopted from a friend's friend. We did not exactly the age.So we prepared the health certificate as born in February. Lateron we learned more about her. She was bought beginning of June by a family from a pet shop about as a 8 weeks old puppy and was born mid-to end March , they never thought of the wc problems, was homed to another friend, this friend homed the golden to the family we know , and gave the poor littly puppy to another friend who tried to look after her in a balcony on top of it shaved before even her hair has grown!!!. So basically in her 3,5 months of life she had 4 different families. Now, she is about 5 months old, vaccinations completed,getting potty trained and pampered a lot till we find her a home.
So? Why did the family leave two dogs? Their inlaw parents started to live with them, they did not like "animals" at home as islamic people.They could not even bare the idea that a miniature poodle would share their couch with them. A family whom we homed 3 years ago a spitz, volunteered for fostering her. And a miracle happened and they decided to be forever pawrents.
Turkey is getting more and more fundamentalists. They are uneducated does not matter of which economical condition and buying a dog /or adopting a dog is like a new cellular phone for them. I would write here much more. We have thousands of stories not only of GRs but of any breed. And those who say that people are stealing dogs to send them to US are on the clouds. There are shelters with 150 golden retrievers. There are dogs in Turkey sexually, physically , emotionally abused. This does not depend on the income.It should not surprise you a very wealthy man abondoned their 11 years old male golden. He is the type whose homes appear on different interior design magazines yearly.He wanted to get rid of him . Gave it to his security guys. They tried to sell him . Who would buy a 11 years old male golden? No one. Than they dumped him in the forest When friends found him in the forest, he did not even get up. He was under shock and already had no more trust in people. He was ready to leave to the rainbow bridge. Worst thing is when you see a dog gave up. He will never be homed again. He will live the rest of his live with a volunteer friend who already have 20 other dogs. There were even ones who do not feed their dog for avoiding feces. Another gr was rescued with another dog . She was 16kg ( about 35 pounds) when she was removed from the horrible situation . The owners were rich . Had two servants, a driver, a gardener but the dogs were not given enough food and were forced to live in the garden ( caged area of 10sqm) with their poops. When adopted to US, she was finally 55 pounds. Despite all the horrible experiences she had to go through, she blossomed like a small princess, an adorable soul with lots of love. She even visits rehab centers with her new family in Wisconsin. A velcro, a love bug ))
So, people who tries to stop dogs getting homed to US are usually the ones who only sit on their pc s and do nothing physically, financially for any animals to rescue them. On the field it is totally another story. And believe me none of you would like to experience it. We are sooo lucky that good families from US adopt our dogs. Turkey is getting a hell to live in and rescuing animals are the only small heaven we can create. Otherwise, we will soon get sociopaths with horrible incidents every week. Just last week, a female dog with her puppies were burnt, another dog was run over for fun. They were not fined. Only charged 200-300 tl of fine which is around 50-70 usd.It should not surprise you that one of the volunteer who claimed that those GRs are kidnapped and sold to US even tried to home GRs to US via a volunteer friend 2 years ago. However, she forgot to our volunteered friend never erased DM messages of Instagram.



B and G Mom said:


> I read something today that has me "bothered" - as I can't think of a better word for it. This is going to be long and rambling, but I feel I've got to say it.
> 
> It wasn't really an article as it didn't state facts (or alternative facts lol) but it was more an opinion that Golden's in Turkey don't really need to be rescued. The point of view was that just because the dogs there don't live a "western style dog's life" doesn't mean they're miserable. But it also did state that rescues are basically stealing dogs and "selling" them in the US.
> 
> It said things like "We are supposed to believe that these perfectly healthy, glossy-coated, friendly, well socialized dogs with a smile on their faces and a wagging tail as they come off the airplanes from Turkey have been gathered up from the streets of Istanbul as so-called strays.".
> 
> Well, I can tell you that this isn't how my Fitz arrived here. While he wasn't starved, he was flea infested, matted down to the point he was mostly shaved and had two large wounds on him. One of which the vet suspected was a bite from another dog. Yes, he's friendly, but as the rescue pointed out - the strays learn to be nice to people to get food. And let's not forget that golden's breed standards include this: "The temperament of the Golden Retriever is a hallmark of the breed, and is described in the standard as "kindly, friendly and confident"." They've been bred that way since day one. Baron Tweedmouth knew what he was doing!
> 
> While he only had two accidents in the house, he clearly isn't a stupid dog (again Golden's are eager to please by nature) and he had the scents and behaviors of two other dogs to follow. It's not hard to figure out where the potty is in this house - "hey they stand by this door and go out, I'll do that too!" and generally "you don't mess where you eat" is genetically ingrained in most dogs! My puppies have been fairly easy to potty train because they follow the other dogs, why should an older dog be THAT much different.
> 
> "It is true that dogs roam free in the middle east but many of them are in fact, owned. These dogs have owners who love them and enjoy them. Villages and neighborhoods own dogs in communal living and the dogs belong to the community who cares for them and shares the ownership of them."
> 
> To that I say I am sure that there are dogs who live in such fashion, but I would also think that these dogs would know a few commands. What's the first thing you teach a dog? Sit! Fitz didn't know "sit" in Turkish - we tried. It took him very little time to learn it in English. If you had seen him in the house his first day here, it was clearly foreign to him - he wasn't sure what to do with a dog bed. He passed right by the water bowls and was trying to lick up the puddles from the rain on the deck to drink.
> 
> "Besides asking for $600 to buy one of these dogs, they also are fundraising off their entire operation. " So to this one I'm going to say the writer is just completely ignorant about rescue. Rescues don't just take in the healthy, happy dog. For every Fitz they bring in who needs minimal vet care (that STILL costs money, even if it's only for an exam and some basic vaccinations), there is a very sick or very injured dog that they care for who may cost them thousands. I recently posted in Fitz's thread about a dog they brought over named Juliet who is costing the rescue thousands in emergency surgery.
> 
> "If you were a dog, what would you prefer? The western idea of confining a dog inside a house all day long while your “owner” works somewhere else, or playing outside with your buddies all day long getting petted and pampered by an entire village?" I wondered when we first brought Fitz home if he would like this life - was it better than running around the forest all day doing whatever he wanted? I do wish I could ask him, but with the way he has bonded with Gunner and the way he comes to us for affection that I'm thinking he's pretty OK with this set up. A big basket filled with any kind of toy he could imagine, a choice of soft, comfortable beds to sleep in, a brother to play with all the time, a never ending supply of fresh water, two meals a day at regular times plus treats, tons of affection and attention, proper healthcare - and while I'm sure it's not way up there on the doggie wish list - baths and grooming to keep parasites and mats away!
> 
> I would also think that is this day and age of technology, if these dogs really were being "stolen" you wouldn't have one guy living in Turkey caring for 13 Golden's because no one else is. If I were missing a Golden, isn't he the first guy I'd check with????? Why aren't people going to the shelters that hold the dogs before they are shipped over trying to find "their" dog???? OK maybe the internet isn't as prevalent as it is here in the US, but we aren't exactly communicating via carrier pigeon. There have to be lost dog resources there as there are here - heck a dog goes missing in our town and the mayor is facebooking and tweeting about it trying to help the owners.
> 
> I've seen before and after photos... am I supposed to believe that's all made up?
> 
> Tonight Fitz will get steak bits left over from a very prime piece of ribeye. It's hard for me to believe from the look in his eyes that he was better off in Turkey.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Are you working with a Group or individual that helps get the Turkey Goldens in the US GR Rescue Groups?

Several of the Groups are bringing them into the US and are placing them into homes after they are fully Vetted. Adopt a Golden Atlanta has taken in over 1K of them.


----------



## Peri29

We homed via two rescues in MA and WI. Also a couple of individually. I am most of the time in Europe thought. And I help via two rescues in Switzerland aswell. There is a türkish lady, a volunteer who works with AGA . She is a very active lady in rescuing dogs not only goldens but also other breeds. She is very committed into that. But even those numbers will never help türkish dogs. There are everyday new ones abandoned. Not only in Istanbul but all in other cities. People do not spay / neuter their dogs, the petshop sales cannot be stopped, a puppy GR costs only USD 100 on the internet or there are backyard breeders. People have no idea of the test costs, vaccination costs. They think they are toy and never pee or poo. I am soo sad of reading here stories of devoted families who loose their goldens so often due to cancer. In Turkey, if they have only even an accident or if the vet bill cost more than USD 50 , they abandon them on the street. Is there anything to do ? Nothing to do. Since the human rights are in big decline in Turkey, how can we expect they respect animal rights. And this is not only for goldens. There are sooo many dogs abandoned. Cockers, setters, pugs, pekigneses, beagles, german shepherds, boxers even french bulldogs......It does not matter they buy it from a petshop or backyard breeder for USD 100. Even they import from Europe for E 1000, they still leave their french bulldogs on the street.


----------

